# Show us your best before and after!



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's one our in house valeter did :thumb:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

footfistart said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic job there buddy brilliant turn around.

Much better than the op :thumb:


----------



## superbrex (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow what a transformation


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Chalky pink to wet red. Love it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Work in progress lol


----------



## VW_Ben (Apr 5, 2013)

That Corsa is amazing...top work :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Personally find turning pink cars back to red a bit of a cheat because of how easy it is to achieve 

Even by hand


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Personally find turning pink cars back to red a bit of a cheat because of how easy it is to achieve
> 
> Even by hand


Why is it a cheat? The thread isn't about how easy or hard it was to achieve your before and afters, just you're best before and afters.
Personally I always enjoy seeing a faded red car being bought back to life.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

It isn't a cheat, someone is just bitter their 'showcar' is getting less attention than a 21 year old Corsa.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

A customers I did last year!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

BaileyA3 said:


> Why is it a cheat? The thread isn't about how easy or hard it was to achieve your before and afters, just you're best before and afters.
> 
> Personally I always enjoy seeing a faded red car being bought back to life.


That's alright I didn't think it was cheating after I had done the car nor did the old fella I did it for.

Maybe the thread should include a set of brackets saying no cheating .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Couple of black cars I did which were swirled into high heaven and had completely lost their depth in colour. Approximately 10 hours work on both the F-Pace and Citroen C-Crosser.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> A customers I did last year!
> View attachment 55997
> 
> View attachment 55998


At what point did the customer finally give in and think " hmmm, I can no longer see out the windows, think it's time for a clean".


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonz.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Cookeh said:


> It isn't a cheat, someone is just bitter their 'showcar' is getting less attention than a 21 year old Corsa.


Yes thank you .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Personally find turning pink cars back to red a bit of a cheat because of how easy it is to achieve
> 
> Even by hand


Still looks good and so rewarding. I bought a red Polo saloon for my daughter getting on for 20 years ago now and that was a matt pink colour (it was 10 years old when I bought it). With a bit of elbow grease I could effect the transition from pink to red using Turtle Wax original. The amount of paint that came off was frightening.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cookeh said:


> It isn't a cheat, someone is just bitter their 'showcar' is getting less attention than a 21 year old Corsa.


Showcar??? 😂😂😂😂😂😂

Next joke

Was a daily driven car ragged properly, nothing show about it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Peteo48 said:


> Still looks good and so rewarding. I bought a red Polo saloon for my daughter getting on for 20 years ago now and that was a matt pink colour (it was 10 years old when I bought it). With a bit of elbow grease I could effect the transition from pink to red using Turtle Wax original. The amount of paint that came off was frightening.


Yes looks good, didn't say it doesn't, but still like you say, even turtle wax sorts it 😂😂

Same as the 'best reflection shot' and it's always a black car 🙈🙈


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Kimo said:


> Showcar??? &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Next joke
> 
> Was a daily driven car ragged properly, nothing show about it


Why then are you posting old 2015 photo of waxstock with your car on show alongside other showcars ?
Or are you doing it on purpose to **** members off with old show photos that no one is interested in too the relevance of this thread :wave:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

brooklandsracer said:


> Why then are you posting old 2015 photo of waxstock with your car on show alongside other showcars ?
> Or are you doing it on purpose to **** members off with old show photos that no one is interested in too the relevance of this thread :wave:


So any car that goes to a show is a showcar??

Please &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Decal removal and then hand polished with Autoglym SRP










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Gonz.


HEY!!!

No cheating! 

:lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not sure it's my best but decent turnaround on my mum's car


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

before 








after


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Clarkey-88 said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> No cheating!
> 
> :lol:


?????
This was a genuine paint correction on a very faded ford transit van.

Gonz.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> ?????
> This was a genuine paint correction on a very faded ford transit van.
> 
> Gonz.


It was tongue in cheek Gonz in relation to post #8 which generated a few comments.

Wasn't directed at you :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh ok, I’m not the sharpest pencil in the case &#55357;&#56834;


Gonz.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Step daughters toyota aygo that I did last year.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

2 days spent on this... impressed myself with how it turned out considering how badly the paint condition was.

































































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> 2 days spent on this... impressed myself with how it turned out considering how badly the paint condition was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great well done


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I had a bit of an accident with the work Caddy
before 








after









and the other car I hit
before








after


----------



## AnthonyIRL (Oct 8, 2014)

More of a disinfect than a detail!

BEFORE: I love a challenge





AFTER: Back in the early days when I didn't have a machine polisher - all done by hand.


----------



## EGMW (Dec 5, 2016)

Cookeh said:


> It isn't a cheat, someone is just bitter their 'showcar' is getting less attention than a 21 year old Corsa.


:lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Started with this...










Ended with this ...










They were very pleased as I was I :thumb:


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

This was a few years ago but by far the hardest I've ever had to work.





































Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

During a 3000 mile road trip.


After a 3000 mile road trip.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great before & afters :thumb:


----------



## Rich13 (Apr 7, 2019)

great gonzo said:


> Gonz.


That is a great result. What did you use to clean the filler cap area?


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Personally find turning pink cars back to red a bit of a cheat because of how easy it is to achieve
> 
> Even by hand


Or using different lighting in after photo to emphasise it 

Both look good to me :thumb:


----------



## joe39 (Sep 2, 2009)

*pink to red*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

IMG-20160502-WA0002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160504_16_11_08_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

joe39 said:


> View attachment 56609


Love pink to red jobs!


----------



## Henry_b (Jan 30, 2018)

2 years between these pics


----------

